
Thenmap: A repository for historical borders to create historical maps - polemic
http://www.thenmap.net/
======
chippy
The licensing part of that page (and the linked documentation) contains zero
information about the licensing of the data. It's not going to be useful until
that's cleared up. And then it would also be good to state where the data is
from, the source etc.

